# Palm Beach update



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Duran Got his 5 spots today    . l had a big night out and couldn't get out of bed and look what l missed out on   well done Duran l will let you tell the rest.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

hey stu you really did miss out it was a great morning with no wind and lots of fish, i wish every day could be like today was.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

More great fish Duran! well done!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mental note to self.

move to gold coast asap... :lol:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Going out Monday morning? Would love to tag along.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Duran great result mate :wink:


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Well done again. I might be heading out tomorrow so stay home, because now that ive said it, the fish will piss off again as usual :x .


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

hey shoe.if you rock up,i dont know if its karma,but everytime you there the fish seem to go of the bite!!!....it must be the colour of your yak????


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Now that's a bag of fish Duran.....well done


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Fantastic. Just Fantastic. Well done


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

We are going to give it a go from 11av, 4 am start,the forcast is for wind from the north west,
The parking can be a problem but there is plenty of parking at 9 av,Its just a bit further to paddle to the reef


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Stu,

is that time for tomorrow or monday?

i wouldnt mind coming down one morning soon to see how you guys get out etc and perhaps what gear i need to join you.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Davey G said:


> mental note to self.
> 
> move to gold coast asap... :lol:


yeah - I moved south from QLD - stupid hey :wink:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Ben 
See you Sun mornning,bright and early


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok mate,

il try to get up early hehe
if i get down there i will be in a little red lancer


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Couta, I used to think you were a nice guy(asshole!) :wink: .

You guys should clean up, I cant make it tomorrow  , but ive just had Cobia for dinner and im eating Cobia for breakfast after I get out of bed at 7.30am so Im happy in my own little universe (until I read your reports tomorrow arvo),

Good luck guys. If the wind eases during the week ill get out there before work again.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

lt's not to late Shoey the wind has gone,   the forcasters are wrong, :? :? not a breath of wind and we are in for a good few hrs.
[ l can feel a spotty coming on ]


----------

